# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  wine: could not load[...]: Bad EXE format for

## P4VV37

I'm getting this message
wine: could not load L"I:\\virtual-drives\\setup.exe": Bad EXE format for
when I'm trying to install the game.
I have used wine setup.exe and ~\virtual-drives\\setup.exe both are not working.
What's the problem?

p.s.
sorry for my english :Smile:

----------


## Vadi

Name of the game?

----------


## P4VV37

The witcher, but  I read on AppDB that instalation works

----------


## Vadi

Virtual drives... are you using AcetoneISO to mount an image? If so, shouldn't there be folders labelled 1-9 inside the virtual-drivers folder?

----------


## P4VV37

Yes, cd is mounted in "1"
I had this error so i coppied "setup.exe" and changed premissions, i was thinking so that's because of premissions.

----------


## geirha

What does 

```
file setup.exe
```

 say?

I encountered a similar problem once. I don't remember if it was the same error message, but in my case it turned out to be a self-extracting zip-file, of which you can unzip like a regular zip-file.

----------


## Vadi

Yeah, I never got anything working because AcetoneISO messes file permissions up somehow and their ownership.

So just burn the file on a CD, or aquire the original CD.

----------


## P4VV37

$ file setup.exe
setup.exe: data

----------


## bulletxt

AcetoneISO doesn't mess up anything.
When you mount an image, it's using as backend fuseiso wich itself works on fuse library.
Your problem depends on fuse. to be more clear, if you mount, the folder becomes of root user. this is normal and depends on fuse. it's of root user but is readable by any user if properly configured.
it's not good to say bad about software without knowing how things work.

@P4VV37 

why ~/virtual-drives//setup.exe?
it should be mounted in ~/virtual-drives/1 .
I think you didn't properly set fuseiso permissions as clearly stated on acetoneiso's source.

 open a terminal and as root user type:

   chmod 4755 /usr/bin/fusermount  (may be /bin/fusermount depending on distro)
   chmod o+rw /dev/fuse
   addgroup <your-user> fuse  (ex. addgroup johndoe fuse)

now you can mount your image and correctly read files.
also be sure you have latest AcetoneISO2 1.96 version.

----------


## Vadi

I did those chmod instructions when I was installing. And I did it now just to test, same result  :Sad: .

----------


## bulletxt

I'm starting to think AcetoneISO2 has nothing to do with your problem. as a last solution, I can advise you to use Extract feature of acetoneiso2. it will extract your image inside a folder so you will have permissions. you will find the feature in the main gui.

----------


## Vadi

I'll try that.

But since the program depends on the fuse so much, as I understand, acetone devs would want to do something about it.

Instead, when I emailed them, I got the same answer - "not acetones problem". Well, okay, but I can't use your program either because of that problem.

----------

